# Kickstand install help



## SchwinnSchwing (Jul 6, 2017)

I need to put the stock kickstand in the bike (66 Schwinn) at least for now. Can anyone tell me which way this piece goes in the frame? The back end in triangulated so there are 3 positions in can go in. Where should the notches & tabs be in relation to clock hands? TIA


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 6, 2017)

Find the little slash or line on the bottom of the sprague, that will go at the bottom( facing the ground).


----------



## SchwinnSchwing (Jul 6, 2017)

This line?



If that IS the line you were talking about, the way the pinch is located on the sleeve for it I can put it in 2 positions where it's "on the bottom". It can face the back wheel & be on the bottom




Or it can face the front wheel & be on the bottom. I guess when it faces the back wheel it's maybe a millimeter lower so if I had to guess one I'd say facing the back wheel?


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 7, 2017)

The slash mark is on the small part of the sprague. Stash should face the ground.


----------



## SchwinnSchwing (Jul 7, 2017)

Ahhh, got it! Not sure how I missed that the first time. Thank you very much


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 7, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1950s-schwinn-bicycle-parts-accessories-catalog.83449/

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pa...tions-schematics-non-discussion-thread.70318/


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 7, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> The slash mark is on the small part of the sprague. Stash should face the ground.




For some strange reason many people seem to mix up the terms cam and sprag. The part you describe as "sprague" is actually the cam (p/n 8356 in the parts listing posted above). The "sprag" is the actual kickstand rod, which was sold either bare (p/n 8300 pictured above) or as an assembly (p/n 8328 pictured above).


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 7, 2017)

I thought that Schwinn using the term "sprag" for the kickstand was strange, however it apparently comes from the early 1900s: https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/sprag


----------



## bairdco (Jul 8, 2017)

Until recently, I didn't think that cam was removable/replaceable. 

Painted an old schwinn for a friend, who was missing the kickstand. I had a complete (so I thought) kickstand assembly I tried to put in, and couldn't figure out why it didn't work.

It was missing the cam, which I found out from searching this site.

Schwinns are freakin' weird.


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 8, 2017)

I believe the built-in kickstand is one of the best features of post-war Schwinn bikes. You can see Frank W's hand written engineering notes from 1943-44 on the kickstand he invented here and the resulting patent here.


----------

